# Selling Two Mint Condition Minis



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

Selling two Minis, with no service attached. Nearly brand new, in mint condition. Each one comes with the regular Mini remote AND with a Roamio remote. Selling them for $65, plus shipping. Please PM me if you're interested. Thanks.


----------



## rwrife (Jun 28, 2003)

sangs said:


> Selling two Minis, with no service attached. Nearly brand new, in mint condition. Each one comes with the regular Mini remote AND with a Roamio remote. Selling them for $65, plus shipping. Please PM me if you're interested. Thanks.


I can't PM since my post count isn't high enough, if you still have them available message me.


----------

